# [Instalacion] Cambio de particion raiz(cerrado)

## erflako

Tengo un disco repartido así :

hda1 - NTFS - 10GB - WinXP

hda5 - ext3  - 15GB - Gentoo /

hda6 - ext3  - 12GB - datos

hda7 - swap

hda8 - boot

La particion hda1 está cojiendo telarañas y como no la uso habia pensado cargarmela , pero entonces tendré el disco muy "fragmentado" . Me gustaría tener el sistema en el primer disco aunque sea una particion mas pequeña ( 10GB deberían de dar de sobra solamente para el sistema ) y el resto para datos .

La pregunta en cuestion es ¿ puedo cambiar de particion raiz sin reinstalar el sistema ?

Porque , claro , reinstalando se puede , pero como que no tengo muchas ganas de empezar todo de nuevo ahora que tengo el sistema mas o menos estable y casi todo esta configurado bien . Hace nada recompilé todo ( sistema y aplicaciones ) y tener que empezarlo de nuevo no es plan .

¿ Se puede hacer una imagen del sistema y transferirla en la nueva particion ?

----------

## Franco Gotusso

No creo que haya ningún problema.

Yo primero me cargaria la particion del win

```
cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda1
```

Y después haces el sistema de archivos traspasas todo con un

```
dd if=/dev/hda5 of=/dev/hda1
```

Por supuesto cuidado con el grub y el fstab.

----------

## coolboy1973

Y como podria juntar las particiones despues?

----------

## erflako

Gracias .

Lo intentaré el fin de semana .

En otro foro vi la misma pregunta y pegué la respuesta de Franco , pero tambien hay una propuesta de crear una imagen , guardarla en otra particion , formatear , cambiar el tamaño ( por si se quiere ) y copiar la imagen .

¿ Que os parece ?

Lo veo mas lio , pero quien sabe .

----------

## zorth

hola.

he echo la semana pasada justo lo que tu pretendes. fusione una logica con una primaria aumentando el tamaño de una particion en concreto. como?....

usando partition magic 8.02 que viene en el hiren's boot cd 6.0 (buscalo en la red edonkey o google).

luego, copie toda mi raiz de donde estaba a la nueva particion con un cp -Rpv /origen /destino si bien, rapul me corrigio acertadamente, asi que mejor haz un cp -av /origen /destino.

por ultimo, en tu grub corrije hacia que particion /root apunta. en este caso sera hda1 no? corrije tambien tu nuevo y recien copiado fstab para que monte raiz hda1 y no la hda5.

saludos.

----------

## 2xMcK

La verdad es que no me va mucho la idea de esos comandos dd y cat.

El comando:

```

cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda1

```

lo que hace es borrar todos los bytes de esa particion, lo cual no es necesario.

Con formatearla directamente vale, sabiendo que los bloques del hd van a quedar tal cual hasta que sean sobreescritos. Mientras no tengas información super delicada es seguro, y asi te ahorras ese tiempo.

Ej:

```

mkreiserfs /dev/hda1

```

El comando dd lo mismo, copia bloque por bloque. Yo entraria con el livecd o una knoppix y copiaria directamente con cp:

```

cp -a /mnt/gentoo1/* /mnt/gentoo2

```

Además como están seguidas en el disco, supongo que con parted/qtparted te dejara redimensionarla directamente sin tener que hacer nada de lo anterior, aunque al ser una primaria y otra extendida.... no sé, miralo.

Un saludo y suerte.

----------

## erflako

De acuerdo - cat no tiene sentido ( perdon ) . Hare mkfs porque uso ext3 . Tampoco voy a usar exe . Cuestion de gustos , supongo . Lo que me parece realmente increible es lo de cp - de verdad se puede hacer una copia del sistema sin mas ??? Lo bueno es que no voy a destrozar hda5 antes de asegurarme que la otra es completamente funcional , claro .

Hace tiempo intenté redimensionar particion hacia espacio libre con qtparted y no me dejó . Por eso me da cosa de que tendré que quitar todo de hda6 y cargarme las dos particiones para fusionarlas .

Gracias . El fin de semana os cuento .

----------

## demostenes

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/lvm2.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/lvm2.xml

digo para el futuro.

Saludos.

----------

## MaROtO

 *erflako wrote:*   

>  Lo que me parece realmente increible es lo de cp - de verdad se puede hacer una copia del sistema sin mas ???

 

Totalmente...de hecho, en mis primeros pinitos con la gentoo, tras destrozar el sistema unas cuantas, hacia eso para pasar una gentoo basica que tenia en una particion aparte, a la particion que uso habitualmente.

----------

## erflako

Por fin , con retraso pero ya he hecho lo que pretendía .

Hice lo que me recomendabais :

- arrancar con un live-cd

- montar las particiones

- cp -a /dev/hda5/.../* /dev/hda1

Funcionó a la perfección . Tardando , son casi 10GB , pero sin problemas .

Cambié las entradas de fstab y grub.conf y el sistema arrancó desde hda1 .

Lo malo vino cuando quise fusionar las particiones . No tenía hiren's boot que recomienda zorth y la hice en plan chapucero . Qtparted tampoco me sirvió ( le tengo un poquito de manía ) y con cfdisc me cargué las particiones extendidas y me hize lo que me hacía falta .

Ahora tengo :

hda1 - 10GB - Gentoo /

hda2 - 23GB - datos

hda3 -  3GB  - Debian sarge (para experimentos)

hda4 - 525MB - swap (no soy partidario de swap enorme)

Lo único que no se me dió bien era las particiones extendidas y tuve que copiar datos como tonto pero me he librado de reinstalar .

Gracias a todos por los consejos .

Saludos .

----------

